

Show HN: Turn your pen into a touchscreen stylus - abdophoto
http://more-real.com

======
bsphil
I can only imagine how pissed someone would be when they accidentally touch
their phone or tablet with the wrong end of the Sharpie. Would rather put it
on an actual pen than a permanent marker. Seems way too easy to make that
mistake, since the ends even look fairly alike.

By the by, Sharpies are pens? Is it like one of those "all squares are
rectangles" things?

~~~
andrewmunsell
Exactly what I was thinking. If you forget to put the cap back on your
Sharpie, you suddenly have a nice black line on the screen of your brand new
iPad Mini.

~~~
freehunter
Luckily, markers are not permanent on glass. Some glass cleaner or even
regular rubbing alcohol will clean it off. Now if you have a screen protector,
all bets are off...

~~~
jlgreco
It seems to me like having a screen protector should be the best case. Isn't
this the sort of thing they are for? Peal it off and stick a new one on; much
easier than scrubbing down your screen.

~~~
freehunter
Possibly. In my experience, screen protectors are fiddly to put on, and when I
had one I never wanted to have to replace it. Far too easy to get bubbles.
There's also some amount of cost involved in replacing it, no matter how
small. Rubbing alcohol is just something you typically have lying around your
house, the marginal cost is less than a penny. A quick wipe with an alcohol-
moistened tissue is all it takes.

~~~
jlgreco
Hmm. Maybe they should make screen protectors with built in screen protector
protectors. Each time something gets messed up you just peal off one of the
several layers, like some sort of flaky biscuit of screen protection. :)

------
Sandman
Show HN should be where you show your cool personal projects and stuff like
that, not a place where you advertise your company/product.

------
bluetidepro
This is really nice, but it would be even better if you made a non Sharpie
version. I would get it if it worked with a normal pen because I never use a
Sharpie.

------
tb303
Although this is a neat idea (I converted a sharpie to a stylus last year,
replacing the pen tip itself) and you've made a pretty beautiful website, the
product inferior to the latest stylus usability improvements on the market.

Last week my Hand Stylus (<http://handstylus.com/>) arrived. Unlike other
styluses (stylii?) on the market, the tip is on a swivel mount, meaning you
never experience the "flop" or roll of the nib as you change direction. After
using this, I would never consider a fixed nib stylus again.

------
circa
I just saw a video review of this here - <http://thetechblock.com/morereal-
stylus-cap-for-the-ipad>

------
terryk88a
The price point is way out of line. $25 ???

~~~
freehunter
I wouldn't say so. A low-volume product takes engineering costs into the price
point, and while engineering might have been reasonably cheap here, I doubt it
was free. Replacement tips are quite cheap as well ($6).

It's marketed as a premium tool and selling at a low volume. I don't know how
quality it actually is, and I probably wouldn't buy one, but if I were in the
market for a capacitive stylus, I wouldn't balk at $25. Pogo styluses (are
crap) sit between $10 and $20. And they're useless for writing due to being
squishy.

